

How does Apple know if I'm using a fake usb cable - barcaig

I&#x27;m not a Apple Dev, but I pay just to have the right to use the beta iOS before the others. I like it.. I have 1 original iPhone lightning and 2 fake cables..<p>When I use the fake cables appear a message on my iPhone.<p>How does Apple knows if it&#x27;s a fake or original lightning cable? Btw, it charges my iPhone and I can use iTunes with the fake cable.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;SEehjSK
======
jgeorge
[http://www.chipworks.com/en/technical-competitive-
analysis/r...](http://www.chipworks.com/en/technical-competitive-
analysis/resources/blog/inside-the-apple-lightning-cable/)

Presumably Apple can tell that the USB cables are "fake" by either the
exclusion of the small security bits in the cable's chip, or perhaps that
large enough quantities of "fake" cables all use the same cloned chip from one
original cable somewhere.

The cable may work fine, but if the OS determines that it's not a valid
security chip at the end of the cable, you get the "if you electrocute
yourself don't sue us" disclaimer warning.

~~~
barcaig
I never knew about it jgeorge, but can I be electrocuted by a iPhone cable?

